# Skeeter Pee Taste



## rstar26 (Dec 7, 2011)

So I am nearing the completion of my first batch of SP. Wine as of yesterday was sitting at .999sg. I followed Lons original recipe to the "tee". Of course tasted some for the first time, sweetened it a little of course, and i was finding it is lacking in lemon flavour, tastes just kind of bitter with sweetness and a very very mild tast of lemon. Am i jumping the gun on coming up with a solution to giving it more flavour? Should i wait for it to clear/stabilize etc etc before making a game plan? Don't get me wrong, I don't think the batch tastes bad at all, i just find it lacks any real lemon flavour.
Any advice/suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 7, 2011)

I find that it depends on the lemon juice you use. I'd guess that juice makers get some great lemons and some "not-so-great" lemons offered to them. Some bottlers will only use the best lemons, others will use the cheapest. Even with the same brand, I've found some differences in different lots. It's possible you got juice that was more bitter than lemony. Make sure you test taste it really cold and sweetened enough to bring the flavors forward. I also serve all my bottles with a fresh sliced wedge of lemon in them; I find that it makes a big difference.


----------

